# I am scared but parents insist



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi I am katie and I am terrified of snakes despite this my parents have insisted I have a corn snake for my brithday to get me over it.
I am so scared its going to bite me or I am going to hurt it.
They said it will be a pretty snow corn?
I just dont get it cause my parents have a bosc monitor called Charlie and I love him so why cant I just have a lizard?
Anyway advice needed because I have this book and it talks about rubs and uv, MBD and stuff but I just want to see like some pictures of houses and some advice on a shopping list cause they are say I can like keep it in a box under my bed.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Seems like a cruel present. If you don't like snakes, you don't like snakes. I don't see why you should be _made_ to get over that fear. If you are in the UK, it is unlikely to be a fear that will hinder you in life.

There are hundreds of people on here who LOVE the critters though. I have kept dozens over the last 15-20 years and could probably count my bites on one hand. 

All the same, getting you a pet you don't want seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

It does seem a little cruel but hey it might just work!

I've kept snakes for around 9 years and only been bitten once so far! :no1:

It doesn't hurt at all really. I have a snow corn and they're gorgeous! Here's mine:


Snakes are really cool. I was scared of snakes before I got my first and now I have 6 :lol2:


----------



## anacondaandy (Jun 1, 2013)

Forcing a child to own or handle an animal they don't want, and particularly one they are scared of, is counter productive, and as a nurse, dare I say it, psychological abuse!

Try talking to them and suggest that you will address your fear in your own good time. If they do not accept this then maybe try suggesting they take you to meet someone with a corn to see if you are able to overcome your fear before buying one and making you sleep in a bed knowing there is an animal you are terrified of underneath!!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

spidersandscales said:


> Hi I am katie and I am terrified of snakes despite this my parents have insisted I have a corn snake for my brithday to get me over it.
> I am so scared its going to bite me or I am going to hurt it.
> They said it will be a pretty snow corn?
> I just dont get it cause my parents have a bosc monitor called Charlie and I love him so why cant I just have a lizard?
> Anyway advice needed because I have this book and it talks about rubs and uv, MBD and stuff but I just want to see like some pictures of houses and some advice on a shopping list cause they are say I can like keep it in a box under my bed.


That does seem a bit mean so if you didn't like cliffs would they push you over one? Have another chat with them and is it because they actually want the snake for themselves?


----------



## minz (Apr 16, 2013)

I have to say as a parent it seems a little harsh, not something I would do with my Munchkins but each to their own I suppose, I don't like spiders so there is no way I would sleep in my bed knowing there was a spider underneath it! :gasp: If it has to be a snake though I would say a corn is the best bet as the vast majority I've had dealings with have been as soft as teddy bears, the two I have now are so sweet I've really become a corn fan now.


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

My daughter is terrified of spiders .... Doesn't mean I'm going to force her to keep a Tarantula !!!

Very cruel and not on IMO


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Tell them to save the money. Good intentions and all that.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

My dad is a gym teacher and is all like face your fears Argh one for the team and all that and mum is nail tech, so I definitely think its more dad wanting this than her cause frankly mum doesn't do dishes let alone clean up animal poo.
I am so scared of it getting out and being on my face in the morning ashamed to admit I cried when they said I had to have it.
Bu seeing that pic its a nice color Chance just why cant it have legs and be lazy? Also its great you can count bites on one hand but uhm how many fingers are left on that hand?
I am worried its going to be a bitey ninja and be fast.
I am in the uk and I am kinda cheeseballed cause its not like I hate lizards cause of my dads bosc and that so why must I like snakes to?
Also I am scared cause I know about lizards a bit from dad but I dont know anything about snakes and he wants me to research and set it up myself in five days cause he has already got it ordered!
I tried talking to them but well I am 15 living at home and they still have the leash on.


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

This is ridiculous! :bash:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

spidersandscales said:


> My dad is a gym teacher and is all like face your fears Argh one for the team and all that and mum is nail tech, so I definitely think its more dad wanting this than her cause frankly mum doesn't do dishes let alone clean up animal poo.
> I am so scared of it getting out and being on my face in the morning ashamed to admit I cried when they said I had to have it.
> * Bu seeing that pic its a nice color Chance just why cant it have legs and be lazy? Also its great you can count bites on one hand but uhm how many fingers are left on that hand?*
> I am worried its going to be a bitey ninja and be fast.
> ...


Oh she doesn't have legs but she is lazy! Her life consists of going from her warm hide to her cool hide every few hours. Thats about it. When I get her out she lays on the back of the sofa and just stays there LOL. She's lazy as they come. 

I still have all my fingers so thats a plus.

Seriously if you don't want the snake then don't have it. If your parents have already ordered it then they'll have to look after it themselves. : victory:

My OH half bought me a tarantula a few years back to get me over my fear of spiders. It DIDN'T WORK! If anything I hate them even more now than I did before.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

THELAWrence said:


> This is ridiculous! :bash:


I agree but you ever tried to talk sense into parents? 
Its impossible.
Anyway at this point now since I seem to be condemned I best find out all I can, steriod brain aka dad has bought me a book Cornsnakes the comprehensive guide by a kathy love?
Gonna read that then try and stop shaking right now sweating like a yak ARGH so attractive.http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006OGMUVQ/ref=oh_d__o00_details_o00__i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Chance said:


> Oh she doesn't have legs but she is lazy! Her life consists of going from her warm hide to her cool hide every few hours. Thats about it. When I get her out she lays on the back of the sofa and just stays there LOL. She's lazy as they come.
> 
> I still have all my fingers so thats a plus.
> 
> ...



Yay to all your fingers
Also lazy is good if they dont like lash out it might not be to bad
yeah dads ordered it and he got a picture dont get me wrong it looks nice for a snake but I just get all sweaty and shakey just looking at them.
I am going to try cause it wont be fair on it if I dont take care of it cause trust me mum is no domestic goddess for humans for animals dang!
Lol
Anyway going to go read the book dad just dumped on my computer.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

spidersandscales said:


> Yay to all your fingers
> Also lazy is good if they dont like lash out it might not be to bad
> yeah dads ordered it and he got a picture dont get me wrong it looks nice for a snake but I just get all sweaty and shakey just looking at them.
> I am going to try cause it wont be fair on it if I dont take care of it cause trust me mum is no domestic goddess for humans for animals dang!
> ...


Kathy's book is pretty good actually. They're not difficult to take care of and corn snakes have a nack for making you fall in love with them pretty quickly. 

Good luck! : victory:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Except the snake then when you have finished school go take it to a vet and say you found it lol!! Then oops Dad I must of left the lid off :gasp:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Surely you could conquer your fear by handling a snake in a pet shop? I'm sure there are loads of reputable shops that wouldn't mind helping you overcome your fear and educating you. A snake is a huge commitment, you're looking at a potential 20+ year lifespan, not to mention the work that goes into keeping them clean, feeding them, monitoring temperatures. Granted, they're not the most difficult animals to keep, but if you're just going to shove it under your bed and pretend it's not there - what kind of life is that for the poor animal? 
:censor:


----------



## scalestails&shells (May 29, 2011)

Firstly, welcome to the forum! :welcome:

You asked about housing for your snake: if you haven't already read it, have a look at http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112026-how-house-your-first-snake.html. This thread tells (and shows) you everything you need to know, and I read it a lot when preparing for my first snake. 

Secondly, I agree with everyone else that forcing you to have a snake that you don't want, and are frightened of, is utterly ridiculous. A better way forward would be either the meeting them that someone else already suggested, or for your dad to have the snake and you get to know that one slowly (in the same way you'll have got to know the bosc monitor).

However, and I know this might not be a huge reassurance to you, being just words on a screen, I can tell you that corns are docile and harmless, and they're really cute. I have a few, and they're all lovely. I suspect caring for something, even something that frightens you, may well help you to get over your fear. I find it difficult to fear something that's utterly dependent on you. 

I used to be petrified of spiders, in a similar way to your fear of snakes - I'd run away when I saw one, used to shake and sweat when I saw even a picture of one, etc. Eventually (a couple of years ago) I decided it was absurd to be so scared of something that's fairly common, and it was negatively effecting my life, so I read up on tarantulas, and then took the plunge and bought one. I was scared of her. I used to shake so much when opening her little tub to feed her that I'd drop the mealworm I had for her. I used to have to stand outside afterwards to calm down. (I tell you this to help you to understand just how scared I was of something no bigger than a house spider.) I now have 12 tarantulas, and really enjoy watching them and caring for them. I'm happy to remove a house spider from the bath tub. I am, I think, cured of my phobia.

Of course, I'm an adult, and chose to get a spider to deal with my fear, rather than a 15 year old being forced into it, and I do think it's wrong that your parents are doing this. But I hope this post, along with the rest of the thread, has helped you a bit.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112026-how-house-your-first-snake.html


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Tell them you don't want don'ts reptile at the moment.wait till your 18 and then you can have what you want.:2thumb:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Already been said but silly idea from your parents, BUT if you have to do it and there's no way out try to look at it in a positive way.

I'd actually recommend seeing if you can swap the corn for a royal python, both are great snakes for beginners but the corns I've had in the past have been much more active than the royals. Royals tend to be fairly lazy and while you do get active ones I'd say they're much slower than corns anyway so you'd see it as less threatening. Both are great snakes to keep though.

Do some research on both corns and royals, watch some handling videos on youtube, and if there's any local reptile shops go down to one and have a look at the snakes from the other side of the glass.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Hiya
well I sat up all night and just finished the book it was helpful but some of the stuff was bit complicated so got a list of googly questions.
Told dad we got to get it like a proper vivarium cause putting it under my bed would A. creep the hell out of me and B. I might forget to feed it or something if i cant see it cause I am a self confessed air head.
I have asked to go to pets at home and buy some stuff for it.
Dad showed me a picture and its actually kinda pretty I looked at pictures of a royal python to and they look lush also think the ball python looked nice fat and slow.
If he hadn't already ordered this snake I might have been tempted to go like pick one out, thats kinda another thing sticking in my craw is I didn't even get to chose it its like here snake love it or stuff it.
I wont let it suffer cause of my fear I may need to by more BO spray but I will take care of it cause no way will a animal suffer cause of me.
Hell maybe in time I will grow to like it just got to meet it.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Hiya 

I have a corn snake, she is 4 this year and has never bitten me, and she has a nice quiet character. They are super easy to look after compared to your Dad's lizard! so that is one plus point for you, plenty of time to socialise with your friends, and you won't have to worry about it. Most of the time you just need to check the temperature and change the water and thats it, about 2 minutes a day. You can get your dad to help feed her, and clean her out, he can handle her too to start with - after all he is putting you through thats the least he can do.....he wouldn't throw you in a pool and expect you to learn to swim all by yourself would he. So talk to him and make sure he helps!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's the number for someone you can talk to..

ChildLine

0800 1111


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

This has got to be a windup


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds like a great way of getting you to leave home. 






GECKO MICK said:


> Tell them you don't want don'ts reptile at the moment.wait till your 18 and then you can have what you want.:2thumb:


what's so special about being 18? is there a law that says you can have what you want when you get to 18? if you still live with your parents in their house when you're 42.... you still have to respect that it's their house.
If you want to have what you want, then you wait you've got your own place, whether it's at the age of 16, 18 or 78.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Tell your parents to get one for *themselves* and maybe once you have seen it and realised that it far less dangerous bite wise than any monitor, you may get the confidence to handle it.

However if they intend to keep the poor animal in a box under the bed, I would tell them not to bother.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

well we went to pets at home today.
spent £86!
got some frozen mice blargh 
aspen shavings
a little coconut cave
water bowl and food bowl dad says the probably wont use it but meh.
got some tongs like scissors rather than tweezer ones so mine and dads wont get mixed up.
bought this big exo terra for my bedside table.
A small heat mat
wanted to get the dinosaur skull and some pink aquarium plants but dad said no so got a gnarly branch instead for it.
Got another snake book and well thats it.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Tav83 (Oct 13, 2011)

As said by everyone else this is a silly thing for your dad to do, slightly different but my daughter was scared of dogs, so we got a dog but as a family dog not for her to care for on her own. Although it sounds like you are doing your research, so well done to you, also sounds like you'll look after it far better than your dad anyway, as a water bowl is required with fresh water as often as possible


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

nice little set up, you will also need a digital thermometer and a matstat to connect to the mat, id change that aspen for bark as it holds humidity better. May of missed it but how old is the corn you are getting, 

Maybe before it arrives you should show your parents this thread, if you really dont want one it may make them see sense, your dad could also keep it for himself if thats what he wanted. The fact they are forcing your hand isnt on, doesnt matter that they seem to think its best (as we parent dont always get it right), its your birthday and you should get something you are happy to have rather than something you are scared of. 
My daughter has 5 corns of her own, shes 18, she has two babies, (one of which is bitey) three one year olds (again one is bitey) they are fast moving and escape artists. Im not saying this to scare you more just so you are totally aware, for yours and the snakes sake.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

mitsi said:


> nice little set up, you will also need a digital thermometer and a matstat to connect to the mat, id change that aspen for bark as it holds humidity better. May of missed it but how old is the corn you are getting,
> 
> Maybe before it arrives you should show your parents this thread, if you really dont want one it may make them see sense, your dad could also keep it for himself if thats what he wanted. The fact they are forcing your hand isnt on, doesnt matter that they seem to think its best (as we parent dont always get it right), its your birthday and you should get something you are happy to have rather than something you are scared of.
> My daughter has 5 corns of her own, shes 18, she has two babies, (one of which is bitey) three one year olds (again one is bitey) they are fast moving and escape artists. Im not saying this to scare you more just so you are totally aware, for yours and the snakes sake.


bitey... oh god.
fast to!
Uhm dad said it was hold on have to ask its age 
he says its a yearling?
I really fancy a python now when we were in pets at home they had one and it was following me round the store when I ducked it ducked, when I went left it went left it was pretty to but dont they get like massive?
I didn't get a thermometer!
Dang okay
and bark they had that in pets at home to okay well seems I got to go shopping again.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Tav83 said:


> As said by everyone else this is a silly thing for your dad to do, slightly different but my daughter was scared of dogs, so we got a dog but as a family dog not for her to care for on her own. Although it sounds like you are doing your research, so well done to you, also sounds like you'll look after it far better than your dad anyway, as a water bowl is required with fresh water as often as possible


aww thanks
trying to make sure the snake isnt being punished for being my pet
I was thinking of water and thinking of bottled water I buy evian for myself so thinking I could share?
Worried about chlorine cause lite it cant be good for them.
I would much prefer it was a family snake and you awesome with your daughter.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

spidersandscales said:


> bitey... oh god.
> fast to!
> Uhm dad said it was hold on have to ask its age
> he says its a yearling?
> ...


 
not all pythons get big, the royals/ ball pythons and childrens python dont, just make sure if you do decide you want one to get one you want rather than what you are being told you are having, its alot easie imo to get over a fear of something if the one you have is actually one you want.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

mitsi said:


> not all pythons get big, the royals and ball pythons and childrens python dont, just make sure if you do decide you want one to get one you want rather than what you are being told you are having, its alot easie imo to get over a fear of something if the one you have is actually one you want.


I am worried tho if a ball python will get to big cause my bedrooms tiny and I dont have room for a massive viv so need to look up what they need.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

spidersandscales said:


> I am worried tho if a ball python will get to big cause my bedrooms tiny and I dont have room for a massive viv so need to look up what they need.


To be honest most corns get bigger (just skinnier). A male royal will stay around 3ft.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

spidersandscales said:


> I am worried tho if a ball python will get to big cause my bedrooms tiny and I dont have room for a massive viv so need to look up what they need.


here you go Python regius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

so not much in it length wise more thickness. Just make sure you know what you want if its a snake then get one you want, if its a lizard get a lizard, and never put yourself under any pressure to handle etc if you really dont want to.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

If I were you, I would seriously show your parents this thread to see what an idiotic idea the whole thing is. 

Your set up is fine, you'll be better off with a thermometer and a mat stat at some point but aspen is perfect for a Corn, you don't need to swap it for bark. Good luck


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't read the whole thread so this may have been said and even if not I could well be wrong but I imagine its a windup. Not by the op perhaps but more by the father or parents. Do you find your parents are a windup merchant? It's the oldest trick in the book pretending they're getting you something you dread but really they've got something awesome planned... A lizard you've always fancied perhaps?


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

yeah but why did they buy me a book on corn snakes then?
Cause trust me I dont wanna have one but if I got to I read it and got set up like.
I hope to god there could be lizard or something but setup is snakey cause there is no uv thing.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

I would love a little bearded dragon or leopard gecko but dont thing the set ups right at all


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Has the setup been purchased? Books are cheap and an effective way to seal the deal, ie make you adamant you're getting a corn snake. 

If the setup has all be purchased and sorted then I fear I may be wrong. You know your parents better than me for sure so you're probably right but its certainly something I would do/have done. Wasn't a birthday but not long ago we told Luke that we were heading to a new Aldi to do a massive food shop, it was going to take us a fair while to get there and back and because it was such a big new store it would take us hours to do all the shopping. Now Luke hates food shopping (as any young boy should) so you can imagine his grump when he was shoved in the back of the car. An hour later and the silent grump was soon broken with a huge grin and a squeal of excitement as we rocked up at a rep store ready to spend hours handling random exotics. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you got anything else you are scared of while your dad is in this mode.........like holidays abroad, nice sporty cars, designer dresses, sparkly diamond rings..........? 

Definitely get a thermostat for your mat and a thermometer, and ask where the snake is comming from? maybe they keep royals for sale as well and you could exchange.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Sylvi said:


> Have you got anything else you are scared of while your dad is in this mode.........like holidays abroad, nice sporty cars, designer dresses, sparkly diamond rings..........?
> 
> Definitely get a thermostat for your mat and a thermometer, and ask where the snake is comming from? maybe they keep royals for sale as well and you could exchange.



I feel a terrible crippling fear of the PS3 and the last of us and the whole uncharted series coming on!
Well he ordered it online which is annoying cause it cant be legal to put a animal in a envelope right? 
Also how do we know its healthy without seeing it and that?
Right now I think he is just stunned I am asking more about Ball Pythons think he kinda likes we are talkin cause we dont tend to and this rep thing is kinda got us talking more.


----------



## DragonTerra (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't like snakes either, but get used to it. I mean it is your birthday present.:2thumb:


----------



## Stephan Grundy (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd agree with the many people who have suggested you show your parents this thread...I think forcing your kid to take on a pet they don't want in order to make them "overcome their fears" is downright cruel! And you are very sensible to be concerned about a snake purchased, sight unseen, off the Internet, unless your parents managed to find a reputable breeder.

I'd also agree that, if you *must* be forced to have a snake, a royal would likely be a better choice for you than a young corn. Corns are generally known for their sweet tempers, but are often lively, e.g., they wiggle a lot and move fast when they want to. Royals are equally sweet-tempered, and noted for being real placid (some of us might even say kind of boring). And, as has already been mentioned, they don't get as long as corn snakes, although they are rather plumper. I mean, if someone came to me and said of their own free will, "I'm nervous around snakes, but I want to get one so I can get over it", I'd...

Well, actually, I'd say, "Why don't you see if you can get some handling time with other people's snakes before you commit to keeping one yourself?" But the royal/ball python would probably be my first choice for a small, non-threatening, and placid snake.

In regards to biting, both corns and royals have minute little teeny-tiny teeth and not a huge amount of jaw strength. Really, you will get worse injuries - and I mean quite significantly deeper scratches or bites - off a playful and friendly kitten from about the age of 3 weeks on (a frightened tiny kitten can do vastly worse to you than a frightened corn snake); and probably a whole lot worse from shaving your legs. 

And I'd likewise agree with Sylvi - it would be an entirely appropriate response to this particular style of parenting for you to develop a phobia of nice jewellery, flashy cars, or holidays abroad - or indeed your favourite series - which of course would have to be dealt with by forcing these things on you! Best of luck with all your future phobias and confrontation therapy in that regard!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

So when is your birthday?


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

spidersandscales said:


> I feel a terrible crippling fear of the PS3 and the last of us and the whole uncharted series coming on!
> Well he ordered it online which is annoying cause it cant be legal to put a animal in a envelope right?
> Also how do we know its healthy without seeing it and that?
> Right now I think he is just stunned I am asking more about Ball Pythons think he kinda likes we are talkin cause we dont tend to and this rep thing is kinda got us talking more.


 
That's really good you are talking to your dad more - probably the best thing that's come out of this  And I hope your dad loves the snake and looks after it as well as you will, because in 3 years time if you decide to go to uni he will be looking after it!


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

my birthday is in five days!!! yay
15th of july
I'll be 15 ...wow the 15th and 15 lol
I spoke to dad I asked him if I have to have a snake could I pick so tomorrow we are going to going to look at ball/royal pythons dad is having the corn snake.
I have been watching a show called snake bites on you tube and got to get another book.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

spidersandscales said:


> my birthday is in five days!!! yay
> 15th of july
> I'll be 15 ...wow the 15th and 15 lol
> I spoke to dad I asked him if I have to have a snake could I pick so tomorrow we are going to going to look at ball/royal pythons dad is having the corn snake.
> I have been watching a show called snake bites on you tube and got to get another book.


Snakebytes is pretty good, you'll get mixed emotions towards it on here but Brian knows his stuff. : victory:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Meko said:


> Sounds like a great way of getting you to leave home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant when shes 18 and possibly moves out then she can have what she wants.So i'll just drop your dummy back in for you meko.:lol2:


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

got a new book on ball pythons from dad who positively skipped into my room and gave it to me he is so happy I am trying.
I am going to get a trip to a reptile shop tomorrow I am going to try holding a ball python and if it goes well it might be coming home with me so fingers crossed.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Good choice going with the royal, much better suited for someone to get over a fear of snakes

Nice to hear you and your dad are bonding too


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

glad to hear your picking your own snake at least then you have chosen it so there was summit you liked avout it good luck


----------



## Flaming Yahoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Your parents are still BANG out of order. Why doesn't your dad get the snake for himself and allow you to get to know it in your own time?


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

Will the corn still be on it's way since you ordered it online? Or can you cancel it? 

Otherwise I think you'll have more shopping to do : victory:


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

I had a fear of snakes up until last year when I seen some nice morph corns and royals, so I went to an exotics shop near me and asked if I could hold a royal.....

Now I want snakes more than lizards but I'm not allowed as the OH is scared of them and won't allow them in the house :lol2:

- John


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

its only like 7:15am and I am up and excited about seeing a snake.... WDAFQ?
Sat waiting on dad who is still asleep ARGH!!!!
Tried getting him up but he threw his pillow at me and told me to f uhm never mind XD
going to nose a all the snakes then later the lucky one will have photo put on here, spanks to all of you and some made me laugh like the child line number :lol2:
I know they love me old steroid head and nail polish snuffer they just got odd ways of showing it :flrt:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice change from you being upset about being "forced" into it to now being excited, waiting for the photos : victory:


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

spidersandscales said:


> its only like 7:15am and I am up and excited about seeing a snake.... WDAFQ?


Is the bug biting you then? 

I hope you enjoy today! Are you actually getting your new beastie today, or just going to pick one out?


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

If you are getting a snake a royal is the perfect choice.Awesome snakes.keep us updated on how you get on.:2thumb:


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

oh my god he is still not up !!!
*bounces* come oooooonnn
Yes I am kinda scared about snakes still but I am going to try today and if I can hold a Royal without it trying to eat me then I will hopefully bring it home but for that to happen dad has to GET UP!


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Dragonoak said:


> Is the bug biting you then?
> 
> I hope you enjoy today! Are you actually getting your new beastie today, or just going to pick one out?


IF he wakes some time today I am hoping to hold one and then if I dont pitch a fit maybe get one today its all dependant wether I can like manage to even touch one, cause I get like a nervous stomach thinking about it, so snakey encouters then if that goes well buying time.
but I watched snake bites for hours last night till I was booted off the net by mum and ball pythons are constantly on there as nice snakes so... here is hoping.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Have a great day today!!!!  See you in the snake section!

........ it will be nice watching your dad live to regret his descision in giving you a snake addiction.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

YAY not only has he got up but we went out and I got.... well two snakes.
After holding a corn which I did find a bit fast but thin I saw a pretty pink snow corn with like yellow down the sides which I liked, then he bought out the royal and guess what liked that to.
I said to dad I couldnt decide and he said cause I was so brave I could have both!
Anyway he got me setups and everything and gross mice.
We got home and put the snakes in the set ups and things were going well till I got my camera to take a photo, I hadn't even taken a shot when the royal lunged at the plastic of the terrarium and kept striking, I screamned and started crying and dad got pissed!
He thinks the man in the shop kept the snakes to cold and now in warm enclosures they were showing their true colors he also said I had to give the snakes time to settle cause it could be cause they are new but I have started shaking again.
I really dont want to be frighted but now the royal scares me and I feel so guilty cause the big one was so nice.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

spidersandscales said:


> YAY not only has he got up but we went out and I got.... well two snakes.
> After holding a corn which I did find a bit fast but thin I saw a pretty pink snow corn with like yellow down the sides which I liked, then he bought out the royal and guess what liked that to.
> I said to dad I couldnt decide and he said cause I was so brave I could have both!
> Anyway he got me setups and everything and gross mice.
> ...


It is advised to leave the snakes alone for 5-7 days at least. Let them settle down. They've been taken out of their usual home, transported however long of a distance, to a likely cold tub (only just set up and heat put on) and then touched, moved, then someone come up close with a camera with a possible flash. 

You need to let them settle in a little. Then build up the confidence you need to hold them.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

spidersandscales said:


> YAY not only has he got up but we went out and I got.... well two snakes.
> After holding a corn which I did find a bit fast but thin I saw a pretty pink snow corn with like yellow down the sides which I liked, then he bought out the royal and guess what liked that to.
> I said to dad I couldnt decide and he said cause I was so brave I could have both!
> Anyway he got me setups and everything and gross mice.
> ...


Most royals hide straight away- it's what royals do, very active at night however (well mine is)

There young and scared, you are massive compared to a young snake, they can be rather intimidated at first. leave them to settle for a few days 7 days most suggest but I never manage to leave them for that long, get used to their new surroundings, I'm sure once they are settled they will be fine.

Keep us all updated


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

If your scared of getting a bite from a snake it's not sore at all, put it this way I would much rather get a bite from a snake than a dog, cat, hamster, gerbil and the list goes on...snake bites aren't really that sore


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

spidersandscales said:


> YAY not only has he got up but we went out and I got.... well two snakes.
> After holding a corn which I did find a bit fast but thin I saw a pretty pink snow corn with like yellow down the sides which I liked, then he bought out the royal and guess what liked that to.
> I said to dad I couldnt decide and he said cause I was so brave I could have both!
> Anyway he got me setups and everything and gross mice.
> ...


The snake would have been in a lot of stress from moving around in the transport container and then now in a completely different home. Rule of thumb don't handle a new snake for a minimum of 5 days and one feed, I usually attempt a feed after 5 days and then handle 2 days after.


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

would it help if I covered the enclosures and make it darker for them?
Also I would never use flash on any animal pic cause it started me when someone uses a flash and I know what it is some poor animal doesnt know why its suddenly been blinded.
I am going to give it a week then if its still snappy dads going to have to help me, the corns fine I have even put my hand in to put a water bowl in and when it tried to escape dad was so proud I put my hand under it and helped it gently back down.
The Python apparently mellows with time, I am going to watch some more you tube videos and read some more stuff on here before I even try handling them which some say is best not done till they are a year old anyway.
I also am getting addicted to snakebytes on youtube some of the snakes are really pretty colors and I saw something called a albino Boa which looked awesome but dad said it got to big and could eat our dog which since he poops everywhere doesnt seem like a bad thing :lol2:


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Argh dad just took photos of them for me but wish he hadnt cause if he scared them I shall be cross with him and he went in my room which I HATE!



















Got to think of names for them cause dad said no way cause I call the corn Fluttershy and the Python Buttplug


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

spidersandscales said:


> but thin I saw a pretty pink snow corn with like yellow down the sides which I liked
> 
> I said to dad I couldnt decide and he said cause I was so brave I could have both!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You did really well considering how scared you was to start with, you should be very proud of yourself! I bet you can't stop peeping to see if they've moved/done anything interesting 

Well done jumping in with both feet getting the two, like everyone's said, just give them a bit of time to settle and get used to their new surroundings and they should quickly calm down for you. And the royal is definitely more scared of you then you of it at the minute, so don't worry so much! 

A little bit at a time and I can almost guarantee you'll be asking for another come xmas time 

:2thumb:


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

spidersandscales said:


> Argh dad just took photos of them for me but wish he hadnt cause if he scared them I shall be cross with him and he went in my room which I HATE!
> image
> image
> 
> ...


Aww! Adorable! Your corn is really pretty (yes I am biased : victory and look at your royals wee face! S/he definitely keeping an eye on things. 

A little tip I found useful when I started snake keeping, try not to flinch if you see one coming at your hand when it's in the tank, if mine didn't get a reaction (pulling hand out of the tank, jumping away) they stopped trying to get you to move.

Enjoy your little ones, and FYI- your parents are AWESOME, scales were banned in my parents house : victory:


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Dragonoak said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> :2thumb:



I know its crazy cause before I would like sweat and shake and now I soooo want a albino boa and I want to go round different stores and watching vids cause some are so beautiful.
Mum is like oh god what have you done to dad who is laughing his ass off that now I am so keen well kinda I got to admit I still get a bit shaky but they are on my desk so kinda got to look at them during home works.
Texted my friends who have all declared they are never coming over again I am just like yay cause they mess up my room anyway.
I mean seriously look how pretty this one is but it gets like massive so maybe when I am used to these two.









As for not flinching I am sure thats where I go wrong cause I am still shaky round em which is probably snake code for LUNCH.
I love your picture in your post it made me giggle do they really eat chicks when they get older then?


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

OFC they can  In fact, a varied diet is actively encouraged (that's not to say that mice/rats alone would not suffice!).

People use the chicks as staple and treat. It's definitely something for you to read into. There is a sticky post in the 'Snakes' section on these here forums that gives a full break-down on the nutritional content of chicks, mice and rats,
Nutritional Breakdown, it's a good read when you have the time and should help you make your mind up. 

Just make sure you follow the feeding rule of thumb (1.5x girth of snake for food items) as feeding too big could cause undue problems :2thumb:


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Dragonoak said:


> OFC they can  In fact, a varied diet is actively encouraged (that's not to say that mice/rats alone would not suffice!).
> 
> People use the chicks as staple and treat. It's definitely something for you to read into. There is a sticky post in the 'Snakes' section on these here forums that gives a full break-down on the nutritional content of chicks, mice and rats,
> Nutritional Breakdown, it's a good read when you have the time and should help you make your mind up.
> ...



Will read that link now and print it out my cork board of post cards is rapidly becoming the snake inf board full of print outs and pics XD


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

None of mine are big enough for DOC's yet but Piper will be soon hopefully as an occasional treat. She gets the odd fatty rat fluff as a treat too although her staple is Jumbo Mice!

Corn snakes are awesome. You'll probably find when your royal settles in it will barely move at all! :whistling2:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Well done you! They are both absolutely beautiful! 
You will find that just by changing their water they will be growing accustomed to you without you even touching them, so don't think you are doing nothing, slowly slowly is good with snake keeping


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

well I am not even going to try and hold the Royal till its happy to let me slowly slowly catchy monkey.


----------



## anacondaandy (Jun 1, 2013)

Found this video which may help you out.

JKR Pro Tips - Aggressive Hatchlings - YouTube

Have never tried the technique myself so can't vouch for it. I've always just put up with being nipped until they get used to being handled lol


----------



## Sirius (May 25, 2011)

Congrats on your new additions, your royal is a cutie :flrt:

Like everyone else said, let them settle in for a few days, just keep putting your hand in to change the water, if he/she strikes at you try not pull away, I know it's hard, I've had one from Brian who kept striking at me, checked out the vid that's been posted also and he's now getting better, they are just as scared as you are, this big monster coming in to grab them, it's more a defence than anything, once he realises your not a threat he will be placid. If your really scared, but something in with your scent on so he gets used to you, I put a glove in :whistling2:

As for food, try get your royal onto rats as soon as you can, can recommend frozen reptiles on here. Can't tell how old he is, rat pup, small weaner best bet.

I'm a mum to a 15 year old and I would never force either of my two into something they don't like, my snakes are mine alone and if they showed interest I educate them, they both hold them to gain confidence, but their nana is petrified of them and sometimes her fear rubs onto them which then I have to sort. You are not born with fears, you learn them, you just need to un learn them now gradually. Good luck

Mandy


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol I so watched that video earlier and a few others been on youtube since I got home.

I had a thought dad tamed his bosc by at the end of the day putting the top he wore in the viv so the bosc could get used to the smell.

As for rats if I can find a online supplier I will order some asap so please share linkies.

I will do as you said like a glove or my tee.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

spidersandscales said:


> Lol I so watched that video earlier and a few others been on youtube since I got home.
> 
> I had a thought dad tamed his bosc by at the end of the day putting the top he wore in the viv so the bosc could get used to the smell.
> 
> ...


Frozen Reptile - Cheap Snake Food - Mice, Rats, Rabbits & More. best place for your frozen stuff :2thumb:

also I have to say I'm impressed that you've been reading up so much and watching videos, a lot of people much older than you come on here without doing any research and buy an animal they can't care for properly


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Exzhal said:


> Frozen Reptile - Cheap Snake Food - Mice, Rats, Rabbits & More. best place for your frozen stuff :2thumb:
> 
> also I have to say I'm impressed that you've been reading up so much and watching videos, a lot of people much older than you come on here without doing any research and buy an animal they can't care for properly



Omg thank you will order some rat pups for my little Python.
The two are like my first pets so dont want to make them ill or unhappy, thats why watching so much that and the videos are interesting and some of the snakes are just beautiful.
I think people who dont try to make their animals lives the best they can be shouldn't have the animals in the first place cause thats wrong its reliant on you and you should be nice to it, even if it wants to take your face off :lol2:


----------



## Rick Shaw (Jul 27, 2010)

Best thing to do is to get the snake to recognise yr scent. 
The way I have done this in the past is to cut up a sock that I have been wearing all day put a couple of pieces round the viv/rub, put at least one piece in their hide as this is where they feel safe. 
Then leave them alone for at least 4/5 days. 

Worked everytime for me with corns and royals, even worked with a blood python. Only time I have been tagged is by my female GTP and she's got proper attitude 😡


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Rick Shaw said:


> Best thing to do is to get the snake to recognise yr scent.
> The way I have done this in the past is to cut up a sock that I have been wearing all day put a couple of pieces round the viv/rub, put at least one piece in their hide as this is where they feel safe.
> Then leave them alone for at least 4/5 days.
> 
> Worked everytime for me with corns and royals, even worked with a blood python. Only time I have been tagged is by my female GTP and she's got proper attitude 😡


I was thinking of laying my tee over the top of the tubs when I go to bed tonight.
Also they have been named Lady Penolope and Lurch and he has moved Lurch into a smaller enclosure to try and get him to feel more safe then he put them ON MY BED SIDE TABLE!
Dads reasoning is this is if they can see me sleeping and I am not a threat to them then they will get used to me.
Me of course all I can think about is.... a snake... inches from my face... at night....yeah screw this excuse my french.
might move them back to my desk but starting to think dad is being a hinderance to them, settling and his constant pic taking he has texted like everyone that I poped my snake cherry which sounds so gross.


----------



## frogreapertattoo (Dec 10, 2011)

*cornsnake*

Katie tell your parents you dont want a snake dont be forced into it,if thay want to get you into keeping reptiles tell them to get you a leapord geko you can keep it in a rub under your bed and show you have keeping experience before moving up to a savannah or something..i dont understand why your folks would forse a snake on you when u dont want one ..have 8 children of my own 4 boys n 4 girls and would never force a snake on the ones who dont like them..very wierd..


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

frogreapertattoo said:


> Katie tell your parents you dont want a snake dont be forced into it,if thay want to get you into keeping reptiles tell them to get you a leapord geko you can keep it in a rub under your bed and show you have keeping experience before moving up to a savannah or something..i dont understand why your folks would forse a snake on you when u dont want one ..have 8 children of my own 4 boys n 4 girls and would never force a snake on the ones who dont like them..very wierd..


Bit late now :2thumb:


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

I put them on my desk with a post it that said "this is not a mobile home please dont move me."
As for my parents dads the main reason and he wanted me to like snakes like he does cause I am afraid of them well less so now before would sweat, shake and feel teary near one now I got two in my freaky deaky room.
Putting my foot down on the bedside table my desk they are near me for a few hours a day that and there was no way I could sleep with em that close cause the python was having a right old sniff round last night.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

spidersandscales said:


> Omg thank you will order some rat pups for my little Python.
> The two are like my first pets so dont want to make them ill or unhappy, thats why watching so much that and the videos are interesting and some of the snakes are just beautiful.
> I think people who dont try to make their animals lives the best they can be shouldn't have the animals in the first place cause thats wrong *its reliant on you and you should be nice to it, even if it wants to take your face off *:lol2:


I have a yearling (well its her birthday/hatchday next week) gopher snake who will quite happily try and eat me if she gets the chance :lol2: But the two species you've got are well known for being chilled out and friendly once they're used to being handled. All young snakes can be quite nervous so as others have said, leave them to their own devices for a couple of weeks and then start handling. You need to be confident in handling them so maybe ask your dad to help you when you first do it. 

The only reason I haven't completely fallen out with Miami is because she's so pretty! LOOK:

:flrt:


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

Chance said:


> I have a yearling (well its her birthday/hatchday next week) gopher snake who will quite happily try and eat me if she gets the chance :lol2: But the two species you've got are well known for being chilled out and friendly once they're used to being handled. All young snakes can be quite nervous so as others have said, leave them to their own devices for a couple of weeks and then start handling. You need to be confident in handling them so maybe ask your dad to help you when you first do it.
> 
> The only reason I haven't completely fallen out with Miami is because she's so pretty! LOOK:
> http://s1310.photobucket.com/user/Robbo8916/media/IMG_3679_zps8c2e2a0b.jpg.htmlimage
> :flrt:



Well I noticed a huge difference this morning when I took my tee off their tanks last night, they seemed way more relaxed and I even got a tentative sniff off them both when I changed their water.
Miami is so beautiful really love her she is so brightly colored.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Except the snake then when you have finished school go take it to a vet and say you found it lol!! Then oops Dad I must of left the lid off :gasp:


By the sounds of him, he'd go all Harry Potter and lock her under the stairs :lol2:


----------



## spidersandscales (Jul 8, 2013)

my dads not that bad!
As for this forum I am done going to captive bred.


----------



## evaD retsiL (Jul 13, 2013)

I have to add *W*hisky *T*ango *F*oxtrot to this thread 

Immature little kid comes on the forum crying about how her parents are forcing her to have a snake to 'face her fears' and within 4 days has lots of advice, some good comments, and 2 snakes, and now calls the forum and leaves?

Confusing or what :?


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

evaD retsiL said:


> I have to add *W*hisky *T*ango *F*oxtrot to this thread
> 
> Immature little kid comes on the forum crying about how her parents are forcing her to have a snake to 'face her fears' and within 4 days has lots of advice, some good comments, and 2 snakes, and now calls the forum and leaves?
> 
> Confusing or what :?


She didn't get such a good reception in the Snake section. They're a suspicious lot lol.


----------



## evaD retsiL (Jul 13, 2013)

Jesterone said:


> She didn't get such a good reception in the Snake section. They're a suspicious lot lol.


lol, I hadn't seen the other thread, I'm new and just found this one and was scratching my head.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Dunno how anyone can go to CB you have to wait two weeks for replies to threads :whistling2:


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Exzhal said:


> Dunno how anyone can go to CB you have to wait two weeks for replies to threads :whistling2:


i dont think she felt like she had much of a choice think she felt people were attacking her branding her (troll) and even though i dont agree with her dads motive for forcing her to get a snak i do feel he just wanted her to realise they arent these slimey vicous monsters people see them as ...


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

personally im defo not a big spider fan and if my rents brought me a spider for my birthday i think they would soon find me outside roasting it on a stick over the barbie apparently tarantula tastes very similar to crab so waste not want not.......... this said id prob try snake as that supposed to be similar to chicken but id only do this in a country where there already part of the meat market i wouldnt intentionally go out and buy summint


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

mikeyb said:


> personally im defo not a big spider fan and if my rents brought me a spider for my birthday i think they would soon find me outside roasting it on a stick over the barbie apparently tarantula tastes very similar to crab so waste not want not.......... this said id prob try snake as that supposed to be similar to chicken but id only do this in a country where there already part of the meat market i wouldnt intentionally go out and buy summint


totally agree but most people scared of snakes are scared of the myth that they all want to eat you and are slippy slimmy horrible things all the things once you get some hands on experience you realise arent true


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

spudfarrar said:


> totally agree but most people scared of snakes are scared of the myth that they all want to eat you and are slippy slimmy horrible things all the things once you get some hands on experience you realise arent true


yup snakes to me seem predictable and easily handleable. tarantulas just seem like devil sporn venomous staple guns with an attitude and phycizophrenia :lol2:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

spudfarrar said:


> i dont think she felt like she had much of a choice think she felt people were attacking her branding her (troll) and even though i dont agree with her dads motive for forcing her to get a snak i do feel he just wanted her to realise they arent these slimey vicous monsters people see them as ...


Everyone in this thread was nice to her, and in the other thread a few were a bit arsey sure but a couple people not being so nice shouldn't spoil how helpful people have been here

Oh well.


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

mikeyb said:


> yup snakes to me seem predictable and easily handleable. tarantulas just seem like devil sporn venomous staple guns with an attitude and phycizophrenia :lol2:


fantastic description:2thumb:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

S&S, I've just been and had a look at your other thread. No wonder you are going elsewhere! It's a shame some members here have TO LET EVERYONE ELSE DOWN with their attitudes and spoil a very good forum. Have a good time in CB, and pop back sometimes as we are not all bad here. But most of all - enjoy those snakes! x


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought the OP was genuine (at first). One or two things then started not to add up - the fitness mad father games teacher still in bed at 9 am; the fact the she and he were both at home - not all schools have broken up yet etc.

The "clue" that it is a user on here already came when I saw who had recommended her to sign up to Captive Bred. This particular user who already has two names and caused much unpleasantness on here, especially in the Shelled section and on a Tortoise Forum. The person has many animals, supposedly having had them dumped on her, but was also wanting to get a snake plus she has a Bosc.

When I looked at posting timings - 3am(ish) now to me that would seem just a bit of a coincidence. The typing style also is the same.

Of the two usernames on here, neither of them had been online for many months so how else could they have pm'd the OP to suggest the alternative Forum?

Perhaps I have too much time on my hands :whistling2:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> I thought the OP was genuine (at first). One or two things then started not to add up - the fitness mad father games teacher still in bed at 9 am; the fact the she and he were both at home - not all schools have broken up yet etc.
> 
> The "clue" that it is a user on here already came when I saw who had recommended her to sign up to Captive Bred. This particular user who already has two names and caused much unpleasantness on here, especially in the Shelled section and on a Tortoise Forum. The person has many animals, supposedly having had them dumped on her, but was also wanting to get a snake plus she has a Bosc.
> 
> ...


Simon needs to do an IP check on the usernames to check them out then really just to make sure, PM him all three usernames and see if he'll do it? Admins will be able to see the IP address used on each account


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> I thought the OP was genuine (at first). One or two things then started not to add up - the fitness mad father games teacher still in bed at 9 am; the fact the she and he were both at home - not all schools have broken up yet etc.
> 
> The "clue" that it is a user on here already came when I saw who had recommended her to sign up to Captive Bred. This particular user who already has two names and caused much unpleasantness on here, especially in the Shelled section and on a Tortoise Forum. The person has many animals, supposedly having had them dumped on her, but was also wanting to get a snake plus she has a Bosc.
> 
> ...


i must admit i did think it was a little suspicious when she said her dad still in bed and she was waiting to go to pet shop surely if he was a teacher her attendance at school would be number one. just think if she was genuine and we all were just looking into it to much then if she was a bit more mature then maybe she would have stuck around i do understand why she felt she had to leave but there was only a few people that werent very nice and she should have tried focusing on the good advice not the negativaty .


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

It's the Internet. You never know who you're talking to. 

Although unless it's blatantly obvious they're 'trolling' then I think it's better to give the benefit of the doubt until facts are presented. Or, as I have done since now with this thread, ignore it.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

She's been logged in here after her last login on CB! (yes I am a member there too) 

Odd.


----------



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

Damn boomerangs just spend ten minutes writing a esay on why youll love your snake and i hit the damn close page button :/ Well either way youll love it eventually there great pets  Good luck


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> By the sounds of him, he'd go all Harry Potter and lock her under the stairs :lol2:


 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Africandragoncorn (Sep 16, 2012)

spidersandscales said:


> My dad is a gym teacher and is all like face your fears Argh one for the team and all that and mum is nail tech, so I definitely think its more dad wanting this than her cause frankly mum doesn't do dishes let alone clean up animal poo.
> I am so scared of it getting out and being on my face in the morning ashamed to admit I cried when they said I had to have it.
> Bu seeing that pic its a nice color Chance just why cant it have legs and be lazy? Also its great you can count bites on one hand but uhm how many fingers are left on that hand?
> I am worried its going to be a bitey ninja and be fast.
> ...


Personally i think despite what may well be good intentions, this disgracefull
It is unfair on you and unfair on the snake. However you neednt be scared of a corn. Lets look at the absolute worst case scenario and assume that you have a paticularly aggressive corn (which is most rare by the way) if it bites it will likely make jump that is all. Especially of it is a young juvenile it wont hurt and it wont break skin. In all honesty you could put your hand in with the snake and look away to talk to someone. In this time the snake could bite you about 10 times and you probably wouldnt even know it had happened. I love idea that people will face and overcome their fears of snakes as they wonderful creatures but i can not believe you parents would force you to do so against you will. But i wish good luck whatever the outcome


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Sometimes you just gotta read the thread


----------



## Africandragoncorn (Sep 16, 2012)

Jesterone said:


> Sometimes you just gotta read the thread


Yup i realised this after i commented lol face meet palm lol


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

I couldn't have put that better myself, and indeed many of them are : ) Still love them though : )


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> yup snakes to me seem predictable and easily handleable. tarantulas just seem like devil sporn venomous staple guns with an attitude and phycizophrenia :lol2:


Well don't I feel stupid now.... My reply was supposed to be to this... oops, sorry guys!


----------



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

Stupidest post iv ever read since iv joined, absolutely pathetic. Why get a snake for someone who doesn't like snakes as a present?? I suggest you strongly insist he doesn't get one as its not your interest and for your birthday you should get something you actually want.

I was in the army and im all for facing fears but this is so dumb and quite weird. Im trying to be as nice as I can be as I dont want to get banned but if I wasn't on this forum id be slating your oarents.. you should show them this thread.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

drcarta said:


> Stupidest post iv ever read since iv joined, absolutely pathetic. Why get a snake for someone who doesn't like snakes as a present?? I suggest you strongly insist he doesn't get one as its not your interest and for your birthday you should get something you actually want.
> 
> I was in the army and im all for facing fears but this is so dumb and quite weird. Im trying to be as nice as I can be as I dont want to get banned but if I wasn't on this forum id be slating your oarents.. you should show them this thread.


Arw you sure? Cos this is looking pretty stupid to me.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm certain this was not a genuine post.

Strangely enough, the OP joined another Forum, but never posted on there again!

As a parent I cannot see a sensible, educated mature one behaving as described, which gave me more reason to think it was made up and written by a lonely, sad individual who did not have children, but enjoyed stirring on here!


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok I don't have a snake but i am a quite a fan of anything with scales 
(but i can't 
A: afford anything
B: look after it because of space
)

but my first experience with a con was at school I was 12. i was nervous at first i was like it's so big (it was fully frown and looked big to me) but as soon as it was draped round my neck i fell in love I secretly love snakes but my mum dislikes them(just because she thinks that the ugly) and my dad was baurght up in Aden (his dad was posted there by the met office) where they have these sidewinder snakes so he was taught to stay away from snake becaus they were poisonous. But don't worry corns are docile and non poisonous .

It's a bad situation for Mum and Dad to put you in but you may enjoy looking after it . Try and have a good birthday anyway 16 is a big step end of scool start of a levels and don't forget you can lern to Drive and after 2 years of a levels you can move out to uni and if you still don't like Snakey you can always use the excuse I wont have time too look after him at uni

anyway welcome to the forums oh and i found a video for handling if you want Corn Snake Handling - YouTube

and one more thing remember with feeding as far as i Know (DO NOT TAKE MY WORD FOR THIS) you dpn't feed snake live food it's all frozen dead stuff as far as i know so yeah keep us updated.


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Just released I should have read the post through before posting I am glad that you are happy


----------



## sirjj (Dec 3, 2007)

*d*

if you dont want a snake dont get a snake.

i suggest getting a reptile like this one --> Anguis fragilis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

